# Shep Mall show as visitor - help !!



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Hello all
Hubby and I are hoping to drive down to Shepton Mallet show on the 13th and stay for a couple of days. Who knows we may even be able to find ourselves a motorhome ;-)

Would be very grateful for any tips on places to stay (or avoid) and would be lovely to meet up with any regulars who have so kindly offered heaps of advice on many occasions and many topics!!

We haven't booked anywhere to stay yet because we have builders in at home and wont know until the last minute if we can actually get away or not, but fingers crossed we will be able to.

Thanks in advance for any help - as always.

Maura x


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Maura

Sorry but can't suggest anywhere to stay, have you looked on the show website, they usually have a list of local hostelries. Last year we spent the weekend at Bath and visited a show at Shepton - perhaps this would be a good idea.
In any event, you can come along to the bar on Friaday evening for a chat.
No doubt LadyJ will be along shortly to offer more advice.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Maura,

Here is a link to places to stay in the Shepton area The Priestley Inn is the nearest to the show I think just up the road within easy walking distance.

http://www.stoneleisure.com/theOutdoorLeisAccom.htm

Quite a few of us will be all parked together in the Caravan Club Area which is almost opposite the Wessex bar up on the plataue please do pop along to see us we will have penants flying also hopefully big banner flag so you will not be able to miss some of us at least :lol:


----------



## 97078 (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Maura,Why not give the tourist office a ring. Tel No for Shepton one is 01749 345258. The Wells one about 7 miles away is 01749672552. They usually have lists of all types of accomodation even camp sites and always very helpful. I will probably go up on the motorbike myself, my excuse to get the cobwebs off it weather permitting. Pipa


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Maura,

You may have seen this:-

http://www.stoneleisure.com/SOMERSETaccommodation.htm

Sharon


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Hi Ken & Jen, LadyJ, Pipa and Sharon and thanks for response and advice.

I have used several of the links and compiled a shortlist of places nearby.

There is also quite a good one using the www.ViaMichelin.co.uk website which I use from time to time for route guides etc so hopefully we will be able to get booked in at one of them.

We are hoping to drive down on the Thursday to avoid the usual Friday exodus.Our plan is to visit the show on the Friday and would be delighted to meet up with anyone who will be there. I will have a look at the previous postings to get details of places to meet up. I have seen a place called the Wessex on one of the sites I looked at earlier and presume this is where you mean :?:

Weather forecast (as on today's Countryfile) suggests wet and very windy for this week - so get those macs and wellies ready girls and boys :roll:

Journey time from home to Shepton Mallet meant to be around 3 hours so not too bad and looking forward to getting away from the building site that was my home 

Thanks again, and see you soon.
Maura


----------

